# After spending years buying and selling guitars..



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you find it easier, or harder to buy guitars now?


I Kind of see this both ways... as some people figure out exactly what they want, they tend to slow down on the guitar buying/selling, whereas for others, it never seems to slow down/speeds up.


I just sold a pedal to a guy (kijiji deal) and while shooting the shit, he told me he had 68 guitars. and then said that he's never played any type of tele ever.


That floored me.. I have 14 guitars (a lot or a little depending on outlook/comparison) But 68 its nuts. 

How do you own 68 guitars and never even touch a tele?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've found it easier - mainly because I have a bit more money to spend these days and I've had 19+ years of raising kids to think about which instruments I would like to own. There are two still on my short list - something with P90s, probably a kit, and a custom built acoustic which is still at least 4 years of university away.

I was at a Christmas party a couple years back at the home of one of my wife's colleagues and he had about 20 guitars. 19 Super Strats and a Martin acoustic. Some people seem to know what they like - even when they haven't tried anything else.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> ....a custom built acoustic which is still at least 4 years of university away.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

greco said:


> Thanks for my laugh for the day!


It's early yet. Hopefully you can do better! 🤞


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've slowed down. Mainly because I'm getting more control of my finances and am getting ready for retirement in 5 to 7 years. My 4 top guitars are pretty much keepers. I plan on another major purchase of a guitar in about 6 to 12 months. And maybe one more amp. Maybe I'm done then


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> It's early yet. Hopefully you can do better! 🤞


I wasn't laughing at you having to wait for your custom built acoustic. Apologies if that was the interpretation. 
I was being empathetic and sympathetic as my stepdaughter completed a PhD.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I would say it gets harder to find something you don't already have, or have a better example of (if that matters). My wish list is down to a couple I either can't afford or can't justify the expense. I've also found with the coming and going, the ones that stay behind offer something I like - tone, playability, features, weight whatever. I've got more than 12 and less than 20 guitars, but I think I'll settle in around 10. Still working on my amp problem, but I have two that are my go-to amps now and I think I could get rid of everything else.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I own about 25 guitars right now, and I only got my first tele "style" guitar a few weeks ago, and I got it to customize it, more than play on some levels( it plays surprisingly well, and is very well built for a mass-produced factory guitar). I used to buy any good deal in the low to middle-end guitars way back. Now I buy middle and up. I am way fussier and rarely buy for future-minded profit, but rather for the happiness of ownership. Now I buy pedals, with the same gusto and habits I had for guitars: play 3 to 30x put on the wall... pedals are all new to me except for wah-wah and fuzz, so I try them and say wow, cool effect, and with the exception of delay ( I don't get tired of playing with this effect and the range it has), and wah-wah so far all have ended up as floor art.  I am buying way less and with an eye to quality in guitars now, but I've been known to spiral out of control pretty fast. I'm a natural collector.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

bw66 said:


> I was at a Christmas party a couple years back at the home of one of my wife's colleagues and he had about 20 guitars. 19 Super Strats and a Martin acoustic.


Were you at Ben Eller's house?? 

He has loads of vids, this is a random pick, but there are a "metric-ton" of Super Strats on his wall. And to date, I've seen one acoustic. (which I think is a Martin)


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

terminalvertigo said:


> But 68 its nuts.
> 
> How do you own 68 guitars and never even touch a tele?


Odds are good he will eventually see the light....


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

terminalvertigo said:


> How do you own 68 guitars and never even touch a tele?


I'm not the owner of 68 guitars but I think I've had about 10 pass though my hands over the last couple years. Never a Gibson. I want to like them, but everytime I pick on up I just go "Nope".


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

In my case I've slowed down, almost to a stop. I was never in the same league as some guys here, I don't think I ever had more then 7 or 8 guitars at any given point in time, and right now I'm settled in at 3 electrics and 2 acoustics. For me over the years I've figured out what I like and just as important, what I don't like. I can't see any major changes in my buying habits as I'm 5 to 7 years from retirement and that's where the primary focus of my finances are right now. I also find that at this point in life I'm more interested in furthering my playing ability than I am in gear. Too many years of "someday I'll buckle down and learn" this or that.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I quit playing for 30 years then took it up again about eight years ago. In those eight years I’ve gone through around 40 guitars and 15 amps. I had to try many to find out what I liked. I’m slowly paring down my collection to 2 acoustics, 4 electric’s, 1 bass, and 2 amps. Right now I have 4 acoustics, 7 Electric’s, 2 bases, and 3 amps. Oh yeah, a bunch of microphones and a small mixer with two powered monitors. And also a couple of computer interfaces and several plugins for recording. Maybe I’m still a gear whore


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting question...I think Ive got my preferences down where as before I wasnt sure. Now I know what I like and want for certain. Having the money to buy takes a bit of the longing away though. Ive upped my stable and now have a decent selection and every guitar is a keeper more or less.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I find it easier. Partly because I have more disposable income, but mostly other factors. I have the two guitars I really want, so I know that anything else is just providing variety. 

I'm also a better player now, and part of that is knowing how different features work for me. I know the bridge pickup on a Tele doesn't fit me, and that guitars with poor upper fret access just bug me, I don't need a floating trem, etc etc.

Unfortunately that still leaves a lot of guitars out there that have something I fancy!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm finding it harder as I typically do one in / one out. The level of quality in instruments has increased significantly over the years and we live in the golden era of gear....I have a couple instruments that are offshore built and somewhat stunning to me the value of these instruments.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Due to my declining revenue and an increasingly lousy attitude, I think it's harder to buy the guitars (or other instruments) I want, but easier to buy some random piece of shit. The market appears to be flooded with low to mid range what-have-you. Not many deals on what I like.

In the last year I've sold half a dozen instruments, effortlessly. One other is being a little tough to move. All I bought was a single bass. Hope to be looking at an amp later today, but given my batting average I don't hold out hope for a purchase.

I don't need 19 super-strats, just one strat-like guitar. Doubling up on virtually identical models isn't necessary for me, but I do like some variety so I end up with lots of instruments anyway.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've gone through six Teles. 
Tried to like them, but nope, not for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Easier for me. Did the "one of each" thing, apparently on a high end binge now (that should be done). With 20+ years playing, I pretty much know what I like and dont feel pressed to do much more experimenting.

Pretty sure I know what my stable is gonna look like for a while.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I've gone through six Teles.
> Tried to like them, but nope, not for me.


Same, not sure what it is about them I can't bond with.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm fortunate these day as I'm fixing up donated guitars for the "Guitars for Kids" program. 
I'm having fun, learning a lot and have the opportunity to try all sorts of guitars. Typically nothing is much beyond entry level, but that is to be expected.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

3 of my kids are still fairly young, and as a school pirncipal my hours are sometimes crazy. I'd love to have one of each, please, but the reality is I've learned that A) I can only play one at at time, B) focusing on have a great acoustic, tele, and hollowbody can cover everything I need for enjoyment of playing, writing, recording, and gigging. Anything on top of that is a combination of loving guitars and avarice. 

What I have also come to understand over all the years of guys prezching builds on the TDPRI forum, is there is a great deal of merit and personal satisfaction in setting up a great parts-build with the exact specs you prefer after experiencing enough guitars to create that reference point.

I try to focus on a couple great guitars, a good amp, some good pedals, and play and write more.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

b-nads said:


> Anything on top of that is a combination of loving guitars and avarice.


This made me laugh out loud, in an enjoyable way, I'll say " Anything on top of that is a combination of loving guitars and reverence." I guess all collectors who do not sell could be guilty of avarice, given we keep them, but it may not be for money


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Budda said:


> Easier for me. Did the "one of each" thing, apparently on a high end binge now (that should be done). With 20+ years playing, I pretty much know what I like and dont feel pressed to do much more experimenting.
> 
> Pretty sure I know what my stable is gonna look like for a while.


...and a nice stable you have from what you've shown!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

*After spending years buying and selling guitars..*


....I buy and sell more than I ever have!


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Due to the pandemic my guitar buying has stalled, it had been already slowing down anyway though. Now I'm buying more online courses from various sources that teach techniques and styles I've not spent much time on so far. The amazing thing is a lot of good sites are having big sales on quality materials by known names.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Harder only because I can't wrap my head around new and used prices now, and in some cases spend double what they used to go for.



Alex said:


> I have a couple instruments that are offshore built and somewhat stunning to me the value of these instruments.


What are they?


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Far easier. Been playing close to 20 years since I was an early teen. Owned 5 guitars up until about a year and a half ago where I started buying, selling and trading. That lines up right around the time I got a premium membership here hmmmmmmm. Since that time I've gone though roughly 25 guitars, currently have 9 in the stable. A significant bump up in quality as well. My mentality right now is to have one of each of the major archetypes so that my kids can find what they like when they're older.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I know what I don't like. Narrow single coil, long scale, tight radius, weight and bling. And I'm not wealthy.

I restarted from zero about 10 years ago. By carefully buying low and selling with a profit, I now have 8 nice guitars that fulfill my needs (75% with P90). If one comes along that fits my buying requirements, I might make a move. If not, no biggie.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I never met a guitar I didn't like. 

Every guitar I pick up -- it's still me playing. 

Fussy preference equals playing limitation. 

They are tools for the job. Which wrench do you prefer 5/8" or 9/16"?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have pretty much what I need, and plenty of excess I thought buying brand new was never going to happen again, ever. To my surprise, I needed to get my hands, long term, on that reissue Epiphone Coronet. 

I have had a dozen Telecaster types. They are definitely not all the same. Owning an original from the 50’s would be interesting, but I determined I prefer a modern, refined, take on a Telecaster. However, I also have an American Deluxe Nashville B Bender that I am evaluating long term. Also a Modern Player that has a replacement neck I seem to keep, because there is something about it I like. This one will be hotrodded or modded into a homebrew Burton model.

I am a sucker for a Stratocaster. It has been a journey of want since 1964. The statement about you only need one, does not cut it for me. No they are not all alike. I could never get down to just one. Maybe 4 or 5.

Gibsons are expensive propositions to hold multiples of models long term, to properly evaluate, for me. The ones I own feel really good in the hands, but sound better in someone else‘s hands. This leads to Epiphone.

Epiphone, the bargain guitar on the used market. They just might come along so inexpensively, that there is no point in parting with them. Find one that feels right, and doesn’t need mods. At a used price, it’s a keeper. I have easily had a dozen models, and I am down to 8 unique ones. The biggest surprise is how often I grab the inspired by Gibson Epiphone LP Junior. Perhaps 40% of the time now, and 10 times more often than the Gibsons. If they were out on stands, or hangers, they would get daily to weekly play.

Then, there are the ones in the collection. Not necessarily high dollar, but sought after collectables by some. Really great guitars, that put a smile on your face when they come out of the case to be played. They used to be played much more often, sometimes daily, when they were all out on stands.

I know that I should cut down on the number to make others happy, but it does not make me happy. The only source of unhappiness may come from storing, and maintaining. I have learned a lot about maintenance, and what makes a good guitar, for me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

terminalvertigo said:


> How do you own 68 guitars and never even touch a tele?


Just lucky, I guess?


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Just lucky, I guess?


Now that is funny, and I’m a Telecaster guy 😜


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't see buying any more guitars; have all I need and then some. 

It's recording gear that's starting to bother me now. Bought a Neumann mic a few weeks ago to sing songs about cracked windshields, broken motors, rusty cars, educated in bars, a gutted deer hanging from an oak tree, crystal meth, don't give a damn, loaded .44 in my hand, a hundred bottle rockets etc.

Ain't no one gonna pay anything to hear me sing and play that stuff these days.. lol.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

This past year-plus has been an opportunity to seriously think of what I really NEED, assuming there still is a band once this pandemic has eased. That has resulted in a net outflow of gear, mainly small stuff (parts, pedals) vs. guitars and amps that I still have trouble figuring out how to sell in the current environment... 
I did, however, jump on one of the few Epi 59 Les Pauls that hit the local brick & mortar store; no regrets there. Also, I'm ready to dive into home recording so that's likely where any $$ will go.


----------



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

tonewoody said:


> Odds are good he will eventually see the light....


as soon as he touches one he'll have 68 more!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I’ve got mine down to 6, acoustic, tele style, strat, LP style and 2 p90 guitars. Seems to cover everything


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I've also never played a Telecaster. Never even touched one to my recollection. That's probably partially because I was always into metal so I was right into the pointy stuff. I can't remember off the top of my head how many guitars I've owned over the years, but it's gotta be over 100. I currently own 23 guitars including 2 strats, but still NO TELES!!! 

I think in some ways it's easier to acquire decent guitars of consistent quality these days. I recently bought an Ibanez RGA42FM from L&M. It was less than $600, and straight out of the box it's a really decent guitar. After buying a lower priced guitar my usual custom was to assess what parts needed to be replaced. Pickups, tuners, bridge, pots, etc...The Ibanez needs nothing. Even the pickups sound great. 

The thing I really miss these days is finding real gems in pawn shops. I used to find all kinds of great stuff. I once bought a Larrivee Voodoo (flying V) electric at a pawn shop in Hamilton for $178. That's a hand made in Canada guitar with Kahler trem and Schaller tuners. The bridge alone was worth more than what I paid. You could pick up all kinds of Japanese "lawsuit" guitars for peanuts. Matsumoku products like Aria Pros, Westone, Vantage, Westbury, Skylark, etc. were all over the place. I stopped bothering with pawn shops maybe 15 years ago after Ebay became popular because it seems that all of the good stuff just disappeared. Maybe the shops themselves started selling on-line, or maybe lots of people realized that they could buy up guitars for super cheap and sell them on Ebay for a profit. Either way, the deals seemed to evaporate, and I just stopped going. 

Then Kijiji arrived on the scene. For the most part it seems that people are either overly optimistic/totally unrealistic about what they expect to get for something. I've seen plenty of Kijiji ads where someone has a guitar up for sale at the same price as it was new, and on a few occasions, even more. However, once in a while a deal comes along, and if you're lucky and pounce first, you can score decent deals.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got two electrics and regularly play both. They are different from one another and compliment/contrast each other nicely. Never been interested in owning more than two electrics, and I guess I'm only really a fan of a good handful of designs and colour combinations to begin with.

I'm always looking to upgrade my single acoustic, ex. any time I play one that's more comfortable _and _sounds better, I take that home (if I can afford it) and the old one goes. I'm pretty quick on deciding. IDK, nothing bugs me more than feeling like I'm working _for _or worrying about "things" so I try and keep the things to an absolute minimum.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

KapnKrunch said:


> I never met a guitar I didn't like.
> 
> Every guitar I pick up -- it's still me playing.
> 
> ...


But I deifnitively prefer this with 5/8" or 9/16" to unlock that stuck nut ...








​... to that.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I guess the guy collected that much guitars as a collection for future cash back. He should be selling by now, but would he find enough boxes to ship ? Boxes are quite rare by now. My wife used to say I kept too many boxes, but she recently understood how things go...

My guitar purchases (some forty during the last fifteen years or so) followed my fingerstyle learning curve finding what specs would make an acoustic suits me the best. The most guitars I owned at a time was twenty. I downsized a bit : I guess my optimal number would be between twelve and fifteen as I keep some in alternate tunings.

I would keep all I own at the moment, but some others could replace some I do own : maybe some Eastman E20 OO/OM, Santa Cruz or Collings could come in after I move. But I do not see me owning a more expensive guitar for my daily hobby.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

greco said:


> I wasn't laughing at you having to wait for your custom built acoustic. Apologies if that was the interpretation.
> I was being empathetic and sympathetic as my stepdaughter completed a PhD.


Ha! No, in a rare internet occurrence, I understood you perfectly well. I just don't take compliments very well. 😬 



SWLABR said:


> Were you at Ben Eller's house??
> 
> He has loads of vids, this is a random pick, but there are a "metric-ton" of Super Strats on his wall. And to date, I've seen one acoustic. (which I think is a Martin)


I don't actually remember his name, but I doubt it. He is a schoolteacher with a very lucrative side business as an architect. His house would also fit 20 of mine quite comfortably. At first I assumed that they were just display pieces, but people I trust told me he actually plays quite well and gigs regularly.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say harder because the guitars I want are now more $$$. I find as I’m getting older - mortgage and adulting comes into play but now I’m lusting for the R8 and 9s, Custom Shop relics - GAS never ends!


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

I would have to say for me it’s both easier and harder at the same time! When I started out in my early teens all I wanted was to be able to one day afford an electric guitar, and now in my mid fifties I can usually afford most guitars I want and I’ve probably had maybe 75 to a hundred pass through my hands I bet, truth be told. I’ve never had more than 3-5 at any one time, though am currently up to 3 electrics, 3 acoustics and an acoustic bass. I’ve spent my life playing, learning about, lusting after guitars, and enjoying music. It’s usually one in, and one out, that’s my justification, and it’s usually the only reason why I’ll part with a guitar, which is to make room for another! I simply love ‘em, listening to and chasing the sounds of my hero’s, or working on certain genres, whatever music or gig scenarios are coming up, or the chase, the whole bit, but also the enjoyment out of music in general.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> How do you own 68 guitars and never even touch a tele?


LOL totally! If you've got that many guitars you need to have one of every guitar ever. That's more than some guitar stores have on their walls.

Good lord, and here I feel like I'm seriously pushing the limits of absurdity with a dozen guitars! 68? You could play a different guitar every week and go more than a year without touching the same guitar twice. How do you even keep track of what you have? You'd need a spreadsheet at that point.

I find it both harder in some ways and easier in others. 

Harder because I've gotten more particular and I'll only buy something if it meets certain conditions. Also harder because I've got enough guitars now that I own just about everything I could ever want. And I don't want this growing into a full blown collection so if I'm going to get something then something has to go - and that decision on what to part with is becoming increasingly difficult.

Easier because I'm older and have more spending ability. I also have more equity in existing gear so if I sell a thing or two I've got most of the cash I'd need for something else.


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> I would say it gets harder to find something you don't already have, or have a better example of (if that matters). My wish list is down to a couple I either can't afford or can't justify the expense. I've also found with the coming and going, the ones that stay behind offer something I like - tone, playability, features, weight whatever. I've got more than 12 and less than 20 guitars, but I think I'll settle in around 10. Still working on my amp problem, but I have two that are my go-to amps now and I think I could get rid of everything else.





terminalvertigo said:


> Do you find it easier, or harder to buy guitars now?
> 
> 
> I Kind of see this both ways... as some people figure out exactly what they want, they tend to slow down on the guitar buying/selling, whereas for others, it never seems to slow down/speeds up.
> ...


if that guy lives in wolsely area I think about 3 or 4 of those 68 used to be mine. 😊


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

All I see is a telecaster in your second pic.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Tim Plains said:


> Harder only because I can't wrap my head around new and used prices now, and in some cases spend double what they used to go for.
> 
> 
> What are they?


Eastman SB55Dc/v and PRS Tonare SE w/ fishman


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

BGood said:


> I deifnitively prefer this


I hear ya. 

Hmm... maybe it's 19/32"... better take the pliers too. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> Harder only because I can't wrap my head around new and used prices now, and in some cases spend double what they used to go for.


Same here. 10-12 yrs. ago I bought & sold dozens of Custom Shop Gibsons & Fenders for <$3K, wish I’d hung on to a few more (only 4 of that group have survived the cull).


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

I love electric guitar, but I've made most of my living with acoustic guitar and resonators, singing original songs. Of course, I have been out of work for a year. Of course that's when I found the tricone National that I've wanted since I was in my 20s. I posted and sold 4 guitars and got it! Can't put it down! I like the feeling of letting guitars go too, so I let go of two more. Now I'm looking at anything I haven't used in a while and thinking I could let them go. It's liberating (don't hate me). I have never been able to walk away from a great deal, but now I want some space and spend my time finding the sounds hidden in what I already have.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I do not have a problem buying guitars, I do have a problem selling them!

I regret selling all the guitars I sold due to school, 4 sons and bills.

Now I can't get rid of any, I have started buying Squier and Epiphone cheap guitars to fix them up. I have three grandsons and I want them all to have a playable guitar and I am enjoying fixing them up.

I have never played or owned a Tele, real P-90 or a semi acoustic and I will before I retire in 10 years.

@greco please pm your address and I will collect some pickups, tuners etc for your cause and ship them to you.


----------



## Steven Park (May 13, 2020)

Wow now I don't feel guilty owning 7 guitars 😆


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

I’ve been playing (and collecting) for 4 years. In the last year I’ve sold 1 bass. 1 amp and 11 guitars. Bought 14. Not sure if I want to count what’s in the house. Not 68 but might be 20


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

MarkM said:


> @greco please pm your address and I will collect some pickups, tuners etc for your cause and ship them to you.


Thank you very, very much for this offer. Very kind and generous of you.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm at 10 (4 acoustics, 6 electrics) and my wife is at 3 (2 acoustics and 1 electric). I have never sold any of my guitars. Not sure I would ever want to do that. Not sure my wife would let me..lol. 

It's been a while since I've had the itch to add to the collection, but it's time. Something with P90's Suggestions???


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Duntov said:


> It's been a while since I've had the itch to add to the collection, but it's time. Something with P90's Suggestions???


2018 Les Paul Classics are nice.

Gibson.com: Les Paul Classic 2018


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I, like others collect guitars for various reasons. I buy what I want for my " personal collection" and buy other guitars for fix up, parts , or just the thrill of the chase. I do enjoy getting instruments into a kids hands who may not have the resources to own one. I figure some guys put thier spending money up thier noses, into thier lungs or into thier liver( hey if that's your thing , good on you) I prefer to buy cheap, intermediate or odd guitars to mess around with. It's an inexpensive way to buy experience.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> 2018 Les Paul Classics are nice.
> 
> Gibson.com: Les Paul Classic 2018


YES!! Those are very nice. I was really digging the Les Paul Specials (in TV of course)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Duntov said:


> YES!! Those are very nice. I was really digging the Les Paul Specials (in TV of course)


Big difference in the weight - my 2018 Classic is the heaviest guitar I own. Specials are cool too, but the only one I tried had a bad 60 cycle hum that I don't get on the Classic, don't know why.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Big difference in the weight - my 2018 Classic is the heaviest guitar I own. Specials are cool too, but the only one I tried had a bad 60 cycle hum that I don't get on the Classic, don't know why.





BlueRocker said:


> Big difference in the weight - my 2018 Classic is the heaviest guitar I own. Specials are cool too, but the only one I tried had a bad 60 cycle hum that I don't get on the Classic, don't know why.


This is my concern with going with any P90's. 
Probably a question for a thread of it's own, if none has been posted already, but I'd be curious to hear folks experience with the hum and P90 - and why would the classic's P90's behave different than what's on the Special.


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

I find it easier to buy/sell guitars now that I mostly buy used guitars. I don't feel the slightest bit bad about buying a guitar to try it when I know I can always sell it later with a minimal loss.

I'm careful with buying things new because you're eating a 30% loss if you sell it (less if you keep it so long that the price goes up).

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think I've become more discerning. And that's saying a lot, cause I have like... 30+. In the last few years I have been less swayed to buy something I know I will really have no use for, or it doubles something I already have. No matter how great the deal is. 

I just pulled the trigger on a guitar here (NGD thread coming soon...I hope) but I will move one out. More likely, two. The one is a low end version (Strat) that I've now just upgraded. I am now done with adding a Strat of any colour/wood/pup config. I will also move a higher end/priced guitar to justify the spend. I'm not a gigging musician, I am not made of money, I need to move something with greater value, and... I' have never really bonded with anyway. In the end, I will have added a coveted guitar, but be down 1 in numbers. I'm getting closer to a collection of "keepers", rather than a stable based on numbers. 

Having said that... I am still on the hunt to obtain (later) a P-90 guitar, preferably an SG, and I've always really liked some PRS stuff. (I think if I landed a PRS Silver Sky, all my Strat style guitars could become obsolete)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> How do you own 68 guitars and never even touch a tele?


Very easy to go up to 68 guitars. Hell, I have 12 to 16 in my living room at all times on rotation.

Never touching a tele could just be a lack of attraction to one. Took me years before I even bought one for myself. 

I play and collect instruments. I dont base my collection on value but on the instruments I like playing and the beauty of the instruments itself that caught my attention. 

This is a hobby and a passion so whatever makes you happy, I say go for it.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I am down to only 4 guitars now. I got extremely lucky to find three of them that were exactly want I wanted, especially during this time we are all going through. The other is on order and will be a while before I see it but all good. 

Over the past month as I sold all of my others off. 4 went to a collector and the other was a trade. I wanted to get guitars where I don't have to change out any pickups or electronics on them. I know it is always fun to do that but after 35+ years of doing this, I would rather not anymore. Pre-covid, I was playing live and rehearsing every other week. Hopefully at some point we can start to rehearse again and have gigs but I don't see this happening up here until next year at the earliest unless there is some miracle. 

I bought my guitars based on lots of past experiences with the brands and on the fact that I am comfortable using them live or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

PBGas said:


> I am down to only 4 guitars now. I got extremely lucky to find three of them that were exactly want I wanted, especially during this time we are all going through. The other is on order and will be a while before I see it but all good.
> 
> Over the past month as I sold all of my others off. 4 went to a collector and the other was a trade. I wanted to get guitars where I don't have to change out any pickups or electronics on them. I know it is always fun to do that but after 35+ years of doing this, I would rather not anymore. Pre-covid, I was playing live and rehearsing every other week. Hopefully at some point we can start to rehearse again and have gigs but I don't see this happening up here until next year at the earliest unless there is some miracle.
> 
> I bought my guitars based on lots of past experiences with the brands and on the fact that I am comfortable using them live or anywhere for that matter.


Why the hesitation to change pickups? In my experience, if the guitar sounds good unplugged (reasonably balanced, decent sustain), a pickup swap usually fixes any issues on the first try. The only time it may take more attempts is for someone who doesn't know what they want or a guitar with a weird inherent sound.

On a similar note, I've learned I have no patience for guitars that can't hold a set up or stay in tune. I've had two Gibsons, an SG and a Les Paul, and sold both. I'll always pick up a guitar that doesn't need a bunch of work instead.

I think gigs will happen again this fall. September or October. Hang in there.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

hatspin said:


> Why the hesitation to change pickups? In my experience, if the guitar sounds good unplugged (reasonably balanced, decent sustain), a pickup swap usually fixes any issues on the first try. The only time it may take more attempts is for someone who doesn't know what they want or a guitar with a weird inherent sound.
> 
> On a similar note, I've learned I have no patience for guitars that can't hold a set up or stay in tune. I've had two Gibsons, an SG and a Les Paul, and sold both. I'll always pick up a guitar that doesn't need a bunch of work instead.
> 
> ...


No hesitation whatsoever! I've just done this on almost every guitar I have gotten in the past. These latest ones that I now have though, have really hit the mark for me and there is no need to change them out. I like them the way that they are.

I completely agree with you on the guitars that don't work as they should. Some things can be fixed and others, well...it's just not worth it. I've had a few of those ones probably like most others have had.

Lets hope the gigs happen again soon!

Stay safe!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Alex said:


> Eastman SB55Dc/v


Ebony board, Lollar's 50, Faber hardware. That seems like a great package. $1,600 new at Tundra. Like every guitar nowadays, that seems high to me. I bought a used/mint TV yellow Gibson R8 Junior maybe six years ago for $1,300 and my mind still sees those as sub $2,000 guitars even though they are Custom Shop level. I did a double take when I saw a new one at L&M for $4,600.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I've had a lot of guitars... most before marriage..lol.

I'm down to 6. (5 electric, 1 acoustic). and 3 amps (nothing pricey.).

I realized along the way, less is more.... and I found a luthier who just makes what I like.

Also, I don't have the chase/flip time anymore. I'm happier playing the few i gots. 

Not that I don't love them all.... there's only so much time.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Rick in the Patch said:


> ....... but now I want some space and spend my time finding the sounds hidden in what I already have.


bingo ! I made A LOT of space, and really enjoy it learning what I have .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

lol...this discussion could easily be rebranded "Why I don't own a Tele".
Truth be told, I've bought and sold about 17 '70's Strats through the '80's and '90's (Ritchie Blackmore phase). A dozen Les Pauls, a half dozen SG's, a couple of V's/explorer, a half dozen ES (enter number here) and a couple of L5's and Byrdlands......and one MIJ JD Tele Custom. Which I promptly routed for a humbucker back in the day. Surprisingly, I actually gigged with it for the short time I had it. It was nice but just not my thing.


----------



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

I’ve been playing the guitar casually for about 20 years and I’ve bought and sold 2-30 guitars and 10 amps but I have not had a tele until this year lol. All I can say is I should have had a tele at least 15 years earlier. 

I’m not sure if buying a guitar has gotten easier for me but I think I’m having a better idea of what I want to get. I used to just ignore 1st and 12th fret depth but now those are so important for me. I’m actually getting so tired of buying/selling gears so I have sold all my guitars but one and been buying the ones I’m more than certain that I’m going to keep for a very long time (eg. 1 strat, 1 tele, 1 LP, etc). I will do the same with the amps when I get Two Rock amp this summer and same for my pedals. 

Btw, having 68 guitars is incredible but I’m more impressed that the guy has enough space to keep them all. I bet he also has more than just a Fender BF or a Marshall stack.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

I've always found that the GAS nozzle more or less gets shuts off when I'm busy rehearsing and playing gigs, _unless _there is a real problem with my rig that needs to be addressed. I tend to own 2-4 (really nice) guitars at any given time, 2-3 (reaaaally nice) amps, and a solid amount of pedals.

Lately, I've found myself acquiring drum, bass, and recording gear. At a certain point I feel that I have enough tools to get the job done on guitar. It's nice to have options that inspire you to play differently, but I have a hard time justifying owning a huge collection. I could see that changing as I get older and no longer gig. For now, I really like the idea of knowing a handful of guitars inside and out.


----------

